# First amp build complete....



## tallhouserecordingco (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello! I recently completed my first amp build, based on a design from the 'Guitar Amp Handbook' by Dave Hunter. I don't have the cabinet yet, so haven't plugged it in to see if it works - but the suspense is killing me! I'm a little nervous about it, so was wondering if any techs in the Guelph/KW/GTA area would mind looking it over before I turn it on? I'd really like to sit in while its being looked over, as I'm sure there's something to be learned in the process.

Any suggestions or anyone willing to have a look?

Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS !! 

I can only imagine the suspense you must be enduring!

Your idea to have it checked out before powering up for the first time is very wise. 
It certainly would be cool (and educational) for you to participate in the "event". 

I have a friend that lives just north of KW and he does some private amp tech work. 
If you don't have any luck, PM me and I'll talk to him for you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Double check your work and if u feel confident then.........
U could make one of these up and safely fire up yer' amp, if u can't stand the suspense.

see link
Current limiting with a Dim Bulb Tester.









In any event,a good piece of test gear to have around for future builds.
Cheers, d


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Email me if you'd like it looked at.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

This is an essential rig when working on solidstate amps.



loudtubeamps said:


> Double check your work and if u feel confident then.........
> U could make one of these up and safely fire up yer' amp, if u can't stand the suspense.
> 
> see link
> ...


----------



## tallhouserecordingco (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far everyone!


----------

